# easy to make tug toys



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

here are a few of the tug toys I like to make and use with my dogs.

you can click to enlarge pics

here is what you will need

1= some rope or old cloth of some sort
2=a knife or something to cut with
3=a lil time


we will go with the rope frist.

step#1
tie a knot in one end of the rope, then tie it back around itself with a slip knot.

step #2
now that you have your frist loop double over the rope and push the new loop through


step#3
keep doing this . make a loop in the loose end of the rope and pushing it through. it should look like this .

step #4 
when you get to the end leave some slack so you can knot it off . like this and pull tite


so this is what it should look like when you get done.


Now for the old cloth.

step#1
what ever you are using cut it into three strips.


step#2
tie a knot in one end.well tex stole my demin, so I'll use and old blanket.


step#3
braid the three together and knot the other end . you should end up with this.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

here are some pics of tex playing with the tugs




Enjoy


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

hi texpitbull2 
is there a way to see the pics?

thanks


----------



## mosdefenate (Oct 9, 2007)

cant see the pics. failure!! kidding try a new host?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

great idea but cant see the pics


----------



## Bubba's Daddy (Nov 4, 2008)

*Bump!*

I too would love to see the pics.....can anyone help here?


----------



## mikeyyboy (Jan 29, 2008)

i dont ssee the pictures


----------



## milmika (Dec 9, 2008)

Dose anyone have pics to post I am really want to see them...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Looks like the OP moved them. Just an FYI, you can make rope toys by getting some rope at Home Depot and knotting it up yourself. You don't really need a walkthrough on how to do it. It's pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

yep, a knot at the each end to make tassles and one in the middle.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah but where can I get that white rope like alot of the toys that are prefabricated from? All I ever see at home depot is poly rope and my girls won't bite it for some reason.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

bullydogla said:


> Yeah but where can I get that white rope like alot of the toys that are prefabricated from? All I ever see at home depot is poly rope and my girls won't bite it for some reason.


For the price of custom rope, it's probably cheaper and easier to go to walmart and get one around $5-10. That $5 will last a long time.


----------



## Blackout (Mar 31, 2009)

can anyone repost the pics or have something similar. I would like to make something for Cooper.


----------

